# Feeding ferrets whola carcasses help



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I normally feed my lot raw meat from supermarkets or from the butchers, but I have been offered some whole rabbits, pheasants, basically anything that is unwanted from a bunch of game keepers. However im a tad squeemish about chopping up dead animals so my brother has kindly offered to do what is needed to them - but was is needed to be done? lol and do they need to be frozen and defrosted before feeding or can they be fed fresh?

Also can they eat all types of birds (pigeon, crows) or just pheasant, quail, chicken etc?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

just but them in whole..no need to cut them up or freeze at all.If you have older ferrets it's better to make a cut along the stomach of rabbits as when they get on a bit they find it hard to rip rabbits skin.But other than that just throw them in the hutch/cage.ferret's will eat any whole carcass but it's best to avoid crows,magpies ect. because they eat carrion and may carry diseases.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

bbav said:


> just but them in whole..no need to cut them up or freeze at all.If you have older ferrets it's better to make a cut along the stomach of rabbits as when they get on a bit they find it hard to rip rabbits skin.But other than that just throw them in the hutch/cage.ferret's will eat any whole carcass but it's best to avoid crows,magpies ect. because they eat carrion and may carry diseases.



i would have said the same but dont feed too many rabbits coz they dont have all the vittimans they need.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

just slit the middle chuck it in your ferrets will do the rest :2thumb:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

We gave them a fresh rabbit Friday night to munch on, just opened it up a little underneath and by the morning all the meat had gone just leaving the skeleton, they were stuffed and its something we are going to make a regular thing of!


----------

